# Need some ideas on fixing an aluminum boat



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

My father in law has an old aluminum boat that leaks around the rivets. I have done some internet searches on how to seal the seams with various epoxies, etc. 

I am curious to know if any of you have fixed a leaky old aluminum boat and what you did/used?

Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I found they dont leak around the rivet, but somewhere where the two sheets overlap making it really tough to seal. You can try drilling new holes between existing rivets and adding more rivets but thats hit or miss. The only sure-fire way is to drill out all the rivets, put sealant between the joint and re-rivet it back together. Really not worth it for a cheap aluminum boat. Better to buy a cheap bilge pump and just run it from time to time when the water builds 


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How about that rubber stuff being advertised on TV. You could even put a screen door in the bottom of it for a fast exit. J/K.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Easy fix.

They make epoxy coating in a stick form, about 3/8" in diameter and about 14" long. It is a 3M product. It has been around for about 35 years in the pipeline industry and used on aluminum boats for maybe 20 years.

Light a propane plumber's torch and have the repair stick ready. Wire brush around the rivets. Heat the rivet area with the torch and rub the stick on the hot aluminum. The epoxy will flow into any voids and dry to a durable, yet somewhat flexible bond. Note that aluminum gets an invisible oxidation film on it as soon as it it polished, ground or sanded so melt the epoxy on the rivet area as soon as you can after cleaning.

I see the repair sticks in boat shops and boating catalogs. If you can't find it let me know I can get you enough to repair every boat rivet on the planet.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

paint on rhinoliner. Can get it at Walmart for around $45.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> paint on rhinoliner. Can get it at Walmart for around $45.


I was/am seriously considering this. It seems like the easiest thing to do. I would imagine that if I used rhinoliner on both the outside and inside of the boat that it should work.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Easy fix.
> 
> They make epoxy coating in a stick form, about 3/8" in diameter and about 14" long. It is a 3M product. It has been around for about 35 years in the pipeline industry and used on aluminum boats for maybe 20 years.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will look into this too. Maybe I could do this and then rhinoline afterward... -Ov- Just to make sure this boat will never leak again.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> How about that rubber stuff being advertised on TV. You could even put a screen door in the bottom of it for a fast exit. J/K.


 -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Easy fix.
> 
> They make epoxy coating in a stick form, about 3/8" in diameter and about 14" long. It is a 3M product. It has been around for about 35 years in the pipeline industry and used on aluminum boats for maybe 20 years.
> 
> ...


Is this it?

http://www.cabelas.com/boat-care-appear ... ch-1.shtml

A guy in the review section said they are made by 3M.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I had a couple of rivets leaking, I had JB weld on hand and use it, seemed to do the trick but I like the idea of the 3m stuff with a torch, I will try that next.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

We use this on our commercial fishing boats in Alaska

Splash Zone: http://www.simcocoatings.com/t-3000.html

Easy to use


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

I rhino lined my entire hull with the stuff from walmart. It was not necessary to do both inside and out. Worked great, did not leak. Only had two drawbacks. First one: It added a bunch of weight, I could tell the difference when loading it into the back of the truck. Second: It turns grey after a couple of seasons on the water and sitting in the sun, but not uniformly. it kind of looks like a piss poor grey and black camo job.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

If it is the seems & not the rivets you could always weld them if you know some one that can weld aluminum


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody good enough to run a bead along a length of that thin of aluminum would have to have mad skillz with a TIG. I'm pretty darn good with any type of welder but I couldnt imagine doing it without making more holes than I fixed 

My leaks were always in areas covered by a rib or gunwhale where I couldnt get to them regardless. You can look for leaks from both inside the boat, or you can try setting the boat on a couple bales of straw/hay to support it then fill it with water and see where its leaking on the outside. Be careful not to put too much water in it though. Drain and move the bales to see different parts of the bottom. I had one leak that appeared to be in one location when viewed from inside the boat, that was actually in a different place when viewed from the outside. It was getting in though a rivet then moving down between the joint and emerging elsewhere inside. No wonder silicone didnt fix stop it.

-DallanC


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice guys. 

I decided that I will go the Rhinoliner route. If I cover all the seams it should stop the leaks. There is a bunch of dried up caulk on the outside where my bro-in-law tried to fix it a long time ago, so I am thinking I will Rhinoline the inside seams so I don't have to remove the caulk.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Woah hold on there... before you rino-line the inside concider how hot that black oven will be out in the summer sun. I'd concider doing it on the outside. 


-DallanC


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dwight Schrutester said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Easy fix.
> ...


That's the stuff... But if you have an oilfield supply warehouse in the area you can buy a bag of them for a lot cheaper per stick and split it with a few friends. I sold them all the time when I worked at McJunkin Red Man...


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I did jb weld straight up worked for my slow rivet leak but rhino liner sounds nice!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've welded all my life, over 40 years, aluminum with a TIG torch included.

Again, it's an easy fix. Use the epoxy sticks.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Did what Wyogoob did- Got it from Cabelas- sealed mine up- not that it was a seive but it did leak a tinch.


----------



## panda1 (May 18, 2011)

I had the same problem as what you are having. I have a 12' boat and it leaked I used a product that is made for roof it is called Gaco silicone it comes in gallon form it go on with rooler you can get it in may colors it is easy to apply it cost about $ 60 and it will cover your boat at least twice I have had this on for about 2 years and no other problem


----------



## panda1 (May 18, 2011)

panda1 said:


> I had the same problem as what you are having. I have a 12' boat and it leaked I used a product that is made for roof it is called Gaco silicone it comes in gallon form it go on with roller you can get it in may colors it is easy to apply it cost about $ 60 and it will cover your boat at least twice I have had this on for about 2 years and no other problem


----------

